# Tall Pine News?



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Any results would be good but really interested in the derby?


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Brandon,
I believe the derby started today.

Nancy


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Qualifying Results:

1st: Chris Ledford with River
2nd: Cade Gentry with Cutter 
3rd: Bo Taylor with Jett
4th: Gary Corbin with Ben
RJAM: Bo Taylor with Getty

No JAMS. There were eight of us in the fourth series and 3 (including me) picked up. In Joe Cooper's (one of the judges) words: "Kyle, its just a little double"......

Congratulations Cade!


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone have any information about the rest of the stakes?


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Pi said:


> Anyone have any information about the rest of the stakes?


I hear that you have good news!


BA


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I heard Brad Bowyer won the Am with Minnie.....  

Guess he's glad he didn't sell her! Congrats Brad and Sonya!

kg


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

K G said:


> I heard Brad Bowyer won the Am with Minnie.....
> 
> Guess he's glad he didn't sell her! Congrats Brad and Sonya!
> 
> kg


Didn't know he was considering selling her. Heck of a nice little dog. Does this make her AFC?

Congratulations to Brad and Minnie.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Seems it was like a year or so ago. She's a neat little dog, tons of personality, and obviously the talent to boot.

'Course, Brad's no slouch as a handler, either! :wink: !

kg


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Bob,
Yes, I did get some good news today. I had a bad cell connection though and couldn't hear the rest of the placements in the other stakes or which dogs placed or jammed in the derby. I know Alan had a pretty good weekend but don't have enough information to post results. 

We'll see you at Blue Ridge next weekend  

Nancy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I heard that Alan Pleasant got a 2nd with Shad in the open and that Brad Bowyer won the open with Minnie. Thats all I got sorry. Alan also won the 
derby with Lincoln...way to go Nancy...thats quite a dog!! Congrats to Brad,Nancy and Alan.
________
LAMBORGHINI JARAMA


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Congrats, Nancy! You deserve it...  your rainbow bridge boys are looking out for you.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

That's it? To be sure SOMEBODY has more info?


----------



## Pi (Mar 11, 2004)

Brenda and Kristie,

Thank you. Lincoln has done incredibly well in his first three outings. I have had the opportunity to see him run and all I can say is that Alan is doing an incredible job. 

Brandon,

I know there were some jams and placements but as I said in an earlier post, I had a poor cell connection and couldn't really hear which dog did what. :? 

Nancy


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Brandon said:


> That's it? To be sure SOMEBODY has more info?


It rained on Friday.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Congrats Nancy, I've seen Lincoln train a little at Alan's he's a very nice pup. 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CONGRATS NANCY.....*

CONGRATS TO NANCY CAMPBELL AND ALAN PLEASANT FOR THE WIN IN THE DERBY.....AND OF COURSE, TO LINCOLN FOR HIS 2ND DERBY WIN.
LOOKS LIKE YA'LL HAVE AN AWESOME PUP THERE. KEEP IT UP!

JUSTONE & FARRIN

DASH & DEUCIE TOO... :twisted:


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Cade Gentry on Cutter's second in the Q and QAA status! Cutter is a Jamie baby! Way to go! (According to Entry Express, he is also a MH and an HRCH---What a good boy!)


----------

